
Show HN: I built a cloud based spaced repetition tool - mvind
http://memordo.com/hacker
======
mvind
Creator here. As a University student I was struggling a lot with the huge
amount of information I needed to remember for my courses. I started using
spaced repetition (Anki) and it worked great! I enthusiastically shared this
method with my family but they got overwhelmed by the complexity of the Anki
interface and all the options. I wanted to change that.

So I built memordo. I focused on creating a minimalist but still productive
interface for creating memory cards that supports image, latex, code and
clozes.

I have already received some feedback from the HN community and I would to
hear what you guys think again. Your feedback has proven invaluable as I have
already gotten paid users onboard.

Thanks for reading!

